# Could not find the Xfinity app in playstore



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I was hoping to try that. Is it not there or did I just not find it.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

It’s already been posted, but yeah it’s not there. Don’t try side loading it bc that doesn’t work either.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

thats odd . The app exists in the PLAY store. That is how it got on my phone. Different apps availabilities for different platforms I would guess.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> thats odd . The app exists in the PLAY store. That is how it got on my phone. Different apps availabilities for different platforms I would guess.


It's a good thing that mobile apps don't show up in the play store for Android TV devices. There's a big difference between apps made for phone screens and TV screens. I wouldn't recommend sideloading the phone app. Even if you get lucky and it runs, it's going to look terrible and be very awkward to navigate.


----------

